# Need some cat advice



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A buddy and I have been trying to catch some cats on Escambia lately with no luck. Best we could do last weekend was a rat redfish in the mouth of becks lake. We're going to put in at cotton lake tomorrow evening. Can any of you guys throw a little advice our way. Mainly what depth should we be fishing? Flatheads, blues, channels, we don't care. We just wanna eat some catfish.


----------



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Fish on the bottom use live bait for FH and liver, shrimp or cut bait for all other cats. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Slot Pursuit, but I know to fish on bottom lol. I was wondering where to look for them. 30' holes, shallow sandbars, mid range, that kind if "how deep". We'll be using shrimp and live shiners, probably catch a few bream for bait too. We may set a few bush hooks, but we wanna find a good spot to anchor up and drink some beers while (hopefully) catching fish. We just can't seem to get on 'em lately.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Fishing is going to be tough this weekend with the muddy waters, Don't fish directly in a deep hole, anchor up at the head of the holes and try multiple spots. If you don't get a bite in a hour move to another location. 

Shrimp will catch plenty of small blues and small channel cats, if you can get some menhaden they will catch larger blues and channels. The Shiners will work for the smaller flatheads, Bluegills will definitely be your best best for larger Flatheads and blues.

Look for structure above and below the surface like fallen logs and snags on the bottom fishing just in front of them.

The creek mouths are great places to fish after the floods, catfish will hide out in the shelter of the slack waters eating food as it drifts by.

For blue cats I like to fish the shallow sand bars just on the other side of the deep bends at night, 1-5 feet deep.

Look for the Flathead in 10-20 feet deep right now the flood waters will have them moving around hopefully.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Cathunter. I think I'll go catch some menhaden tomorrow morning.


----------

